# Hilario & Tskitishvili.....



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

gonna wreak havoc!!!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*In five years...*

On espn, or maybe it was on fox, they had an interview with Shaq. They asked him how much longer he'd be playing, and he said he had five years left on his contract and he planned on playing them out, then he'd think about retiring. That would put him at 37, and I doubt he can last that long. I think he'll retire in three years.

Now, to my point. When Shaq retires the Lakers will undoubtedly be left with a huge void to fill. By that time Denver would've added a few lottery picks, or made some trades, or something, and will have at least two or three more good players. Combine that with Tskishvilli and Hilario, who will just be hitting their primes, and they could be a very good team. I'd expect them to pick up a pointguard in next year's draft, and go for best player available the next couple of years. They could be in great position to be a contender because of their moves on this past draft.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I think in a few years, they will BOTH be good players. But for right now, they are unproven and only time will tell until we see how good they really are in the NBA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: In five years...*



> Originally posted by *moTIGS *
> On espn, or maybe it was on fox, they had an interview with Shaq. They asked him how much longer he'd be playing, and he said he had five years left on his contract and he planned on playing them out, then he'd think about retiring. That would put him at 37, and I doubt he can last that long. I think he'll retire in three years.
> 
> Now, to my point. When Shaq retires the Lakers will undoubtedly be left with a huge void to fill. By that time Denver would've added a few lottery picks, or made some trades, or something, and will have at least two or three more good players. Combine that with Tskishvilli and Hilario, who will just be hitting their primes, and they could be a very good team. I'd expect them to pick up a pointguard in next year's draft, and go for best player available the next couple of years. They could be in great position to be a contender because of their moves on this past draft.


I dont think they would be hitting their primes cause they would both be either 23 or 24. THey would be good but not anywhere near their prime


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

nene = ruben boumtje boumtje 
Tskishvilli = dino radja


----------

